# Never get too comfortable.



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> Whenever my grandfather would cut himself like that he would soak the wound in kerosene and light it on fire before going back to work.


Lmao!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> Whenever my grandfather would cut himself like that he would soak the wound in kerosene and light it on fire before going back to work.


Never heard of that one, but back on the farm we'd douse a cut with turpentine and it would stop bleeding almost instantly. 

I really ought to stock some in the van; it does suck to bleed on someone's carpet.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> What the fvck ever. My only point to the post was be careful - you get hurt when you least expect it. Yeah I get it - I'm just a huge pvssy for getting a few stitches. Hell I should have rubbed dirt in it and just got me a chaw of 'backer and been a badass. Sometimes the collective IQ in this place is reminiscent of a construction site. Oh wait....


I stabbed my left hand with a chisel, had to get 3 stitches, or like you said it wouldn't stay shut. Same with a 4 stitcher in my right palm. That was a face mask though :whistling::laughing:

Sometimes you gotta get stitches.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I got shot in the shin that's my one and only stitch. I was like 6, still have the scar


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I got shot in the shin that's my one and only stitch. I was like 6, still have the scar


Wish i could say that :whistling:laughing:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't trust anyone with white carpet.





SmallTownGuy said:


> I don't trust anyone with carpet.


I don't trust anyone......at least until they F-in pay me, then we're all good.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jproffer said:


> I don't trust anyone......at least until they F-in pay me, then we're all good.


:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> ...Sometimes you gotta get stitches...


Only from surgery.....

Refused the rest of the time.

Amazing what steri-strips, butterflies, super glue & bourbon can accomplish...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Only from surgery.....
> 
> Refused the rest of the time.
> 
> Amazing what steri-strips, butterflies, super glue & bourbon can accomplish...:thumbsup:


You old tough ass :laughing:

Ive had a couple butterflys wouldnt work on. When I almost cut my thumb off a few years ago for one. Two arteries and the flexor tendon. Did end up having a surgery though. Got about 70% feeling/use back. :thumbsup: Squeezed a tennis ball for a year to get my grip back. :no:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jproffer said:


> I don't trust anyone......at least until they F-in pay me, then we're all good.


It's all about equal treatment under the law!:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> Whenever my grandfather would cut himself like that he would soak the wound in kerosene and light it on fire before going back to work.





Tinstaafl said:


> Never heard of that one, but back on the farm we'd douse a cut with turpentine and it would stop bleeding almost instantly.
> 
> I really ought to stock some in the van; it does suck to bleed on someone's carpet.


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!!

And suppose your farm had Mercurochrome and Merthiolate too?

Jeez, the stuff we used to get doused with.:no:

Bag balm, tar cream...

*Precision Floors* - be glad, very glad there are Urgent Care facilities is all I'm saying...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> And suppose your farm had Mercurochrome and Merthiolate too?


That stuff was for the town sissies. We used iodine.

And bag balm. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Old bastards :lol I remember Mercurochrome.... Reminds me of that Chris Rock bit about 'Tussin.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

griz said:


> Only from surgery.....
> 
> Refused the rest of the time.
> 
> Amazing what steri-strips, butterflies, super glue & bourbon can accomplish...:thumbsup:


A man after my own heart :lol:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Old bastards :lol I remember Mercurochrome.... Reminds me of that Chris Rock bit about 'Tussin.


Well, in our home it went like this: ifn Mom had brought out only the Mercurochrome or Merthiolate, we would have tried squirming away, screaming the whole time.

But by bringing out both and saying "well, which is it gonna be?", we'd stop sobbing long enough to ask for the Tincture, and it'd be over in just a second.

I'm pretty d*mned sure the cough syrup in our day was drained from the gas tank of a long stored tractor and blended with a narcotic.:jester:


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

PrecisionFloors said:


> What the fvck ever. My only point to the post was be careful - you get hurt when you least expect it. Yeah I get it - I'm just a huge pvssy for getting a few stitches. Hell I should have rubbed dirt in it and just got me a chaw of 'backer and been a badass. Sometimes the collective IQ in this place is reminiscent of a construction site. Oh wait....


 I'd a called you and anyone else a dumb ass for neglecting something that needs stitches.
Day or two later it's too late. 
Back to that dam laminate, that sh is razor sharp ripping up, jagged as well, I think you you say this stuff is garbage and forget to respect it till its gone. 
I only read the last few posts whatever this thread is about!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> i got myself good a couple weeks ago taking the plastic wrapper off of one of those trim pieces that goes around a water pipe, where it comes out of the wall. I taped it up and it didn't stop bleeding for 3 days
> 
> View attachment 120785


that's the worst place !!!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> that's the worst place !!!


Still not fully healed 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> Whenever my grandfather would cut himself like that he would soak the wound in kerosene and light it on fire before going back to work.


My Grandfather would soak our cuts in Kero...But he never lit us up!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Still not fully healed
> 
> View attachment 121287


That's a hard spot to heal ...Soak It in Coal oil.. Then light er up!!!


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

We call them sympathy stitches


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

griz said:


> Only from surgery.....
> 
> Refused the rest of the time.
> 
> Amazing what steri-strips, butterflies, super glue & bourbon can accomplish...:thumbsup:


If it's somewhere where it won't want to open up (for example) and you can let it heal you can get cleaner healing and less scar tissue than if you scrunch it up with stitches; at least sometimes.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Never heard of that one, but back on the farm we'd douse a cut with turpentine and it would stop bleeding almost instantly.
> 
> I really ought to stock some in the van; it does suck to bleed on someone's carpet.


Grandpa would do that but then also spit tobacco juice on it and wrap it all up with a clean rag, would heal right up.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

.....


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Crushed my foot between a reach lift and a column, Dr said may have to remove my foot, I said do what you have to do. After currently 5 surgeries later, wound care, stitches, the whole nine, I like steristrips also. I put some in my first aid kit, hope it isn't rusted shut.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!!
> 
> And suppose your farm had Mercurochrome and Merthiolate too?
> 
> ...


 you are making me laugh about the mercurochrome and merthiolate.

back in the 1960's we used to camp on the beach on a barrier island in North Carolina in WWII surplus tents. If we got cut on anything---dad would get out the dreaded first aid kit---which seemed to consist primarily of mercurochrome and merthiolate. I forget which was which.

the one you didn't want--- came in this little bottle with a glass stick in it---dad would pull that stick out of the bottle dripping with solution and JAM that mother effer WAAAAY into your cut and wiggle it around! then your whole hand would be dyed like reddish purple and stink of iodine for 2-3 days.

pretty effective though---- none of us ever lost a hand and we all learned not to go crying to dad about a little booboo..........

Stephen


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> What the fvck ever. My only point to the post was be careful - you get hurt when you least expect it. Yeah I get it - I'm just a huge pvssy for getting a few stitches. Hell I should have rubbed dirt in it and just got me a chaw of 'backer and been a badass. Sometimes the collective IQ in this place is reminiscent of a construction site. Oh wait....



Don't let em get to ya man. Take care of your most important tools & they'll take care of you into the future.

We've all used elec tape to close up light cuts. Superglue & bandages are standard in my truck.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Some cuts really should be stitched. Not for health reasons, as time will heal almost all cuts. We all have had cuts that we didn't get stitched up, and they constantly open up and bleed all over the place. Blood stains are about as professional as oil stains on the driveway.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Never heard of that one, but back on the farm we'd douse a cut with turpentine and it would stop bleeding almost instantly.
> 
> I really ought to stock some in the van; it does suck to bleed on someone's carpet.


On reflection: Bleeding stopped almost instantly because, well, you *stopped breathing almost instantly*.

Look, some of those home remedies the farmers used didn't always work:

As I kid, I snuck up the road 30 miles to my cousins to ride the wheels off his new Honda trail bike (it was the early sixties you youngins).

Anyways, hit a hidden clay tile in the old corn field - and next thing you know, I'm knocked out with the motor running, and the exhaust is burning its way down thru the leg muscle into the tendon above my ankle.

When we get back to house, Auntie fills the newly created channel with Noxzema Medicated Skin Cream and wraps it with a cloth.

2 days later, I've got these angry red lines running up to my groin and I ain't feeling so good.

LOL, when Mom finally figured out where I was - I got rushed to the local D/O and treated for blood poisoning. First time I ever heard her swear at her baby sister - not the last...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Look, some of those home remedies the farmers used didn't always work:
> 
> ...
> 
> When we get back to house, Auntie fills the newly created channel with Noxzema Medicated Skin Cream and wraps it with a cloth.


Well of _course_ that didn't work. Noxema's way too new to be an Olde Home Remedy. :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> you are making me laugh about the mercurochrome and merthiolate.
> 
> back in the 1960's we used to camp on the beach on a barrier island in North Carolina in WWII surplus tents. If we got cut on anything---dad would get out the dreaded first aid kit---which seemed to consist primarily of mercurochrome and merthiolate. I forget which was which.
> 
> ...


The old man bought a new 9x12 surplus canvas tent. Weighed about 450# I reckon. He bought a lot of WWII stuff - everybody did. I think the skeeter spray was actually DDT. Anyways...

Below is a First-Aid kit I appropriated from an M39 5 Ton years ago. In it are remnants of original contents, including tourniquets - and the dreaded crushable iodine capsule - its the little tube thing. Why I still keep the kit in the truck beyond me.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The old man bought a new 9x12 surplus canvas tent. Weighed about 450# I reckon. He bought a lot of WWII stuff - everybody did. I think the skeeter spray was actually DDT. Anyways...
> 
> Below is a First-Aid kit I appropriated from an M39 5 Ton years ago. In it are remnants of original contents, including tourniquets - and the dreaded crushable iodine capsule - its the little tube thing. Why I still keep the kit in the truck beyond me.


 that looks like the size of dads----- but his had this thin kahki canvas covering all over the box----and that upper compartment was subdivided into more little cubby holes

of course those tents only weighed 450# DRY---- but wern't they always wet when you had to pack up-----and then you would have to set them back up at home to dry out for several days.

I still remember dad pounding these 3 foot long tent stakes into the sand with a big wood mallet-----and all the rope burns we all had from tripping over those scratchy sisal/manila tent ropes strung everywhere...
stephen


----------



## jbdivinedesign (Mar 1, 2018)

I thought I taught you about the cotton balls and duct tape trick 😂 but seriously getting stictches was the way to go. I now have a stapler and staples and a suture kit in my First Aide Kit thanks to Jasper so next time call me and I will take care of it. You get the mom discount too 😂🤣


----------



## jbdivinedesign (Mar 1, 2018)

91782 said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!!
> 
> And suppose your farm had Mercurochrome and Merthiolate too?
> 
> ...


I dumped him with methiolate a time or two in his life. I am getting a kick out of reading his old posts. Yup your momma will stalk your ass later in life...ok so your entire life but who is keeping track....I taught him most of what I know the rest he learned from y’all 😂🤣


----------



## jbdivinedesign (Mar 1, 2018)

And just in case y’all ever put a drill bit through your thumb or other appendage, whatever you do, do NOT try to reverse it....🤬 back in the day we didn’t have keyless chucks... I found out real quick how heavy that first generation Mikita cordless drill was and that the guys in the Cabinet Shop were useless as teets on a boar hog. One fainted and one ran out back puking when I went to ask if the had a chuck key..... You can bet there were keyless chucks on every drill in my shop the next day. A pair of pliers took care of finishing drilling that drill bit the rest of the way through my thumb and a cotton ball and duct tape took care of the bleeding so I could finish the job that day and get paid.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jbdivinedesign said:


> I thought I taught you about the cotton balls and duct tape trick 😂 but seriously getting stictches was the way to go. I now have a stapler and staples and a suture kit in my First Aide Kit thanks to Jasper so next time call me and I will take care of it. You get the mom discount too 😂🤣


Cotton balls? Wimp...


----------

